# Nokia 6630 As Bluetooth Modem



## pixie67 (Nov 4, 2005)

hello,
i've got a G4 powerbook 12" and a nokia 6630 bluetooth phone-i can synch the two well with isync but i dont know how to set up the phone as a modem to connect to the internet-also i have a broadband isp,do i need a dial-up account?-please help me ,i'm very flustered



thanks

sally


----------



## rossaroni (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi,
You just need to go into your Network Preferences,
set _Location_ to _Automatic_
set _Show_ to _Network Port Configurations_

and check the _Bluetooth_ box, then click/drag it to the top of the list(not necessary, but gives Bluetooth priority).

Now set _Show_ to _Bluetooth_, Select the _PPP_ Tab and and fill-in your ISP's connect info; login/password/dial-up number.

Select the _Bluetooth Modem_ tab and find your Nokia model way down in the drop-down modem list. If yours doesn't show, just try one of the Nokia's.

Click _Apply Now_ 

Now set _show_ to _Network Status_ to monitor your various connection(s). Green=GO!

That should get you there.

Let me know if it works for you.

cheers
Ross


----------



## stefano.baroni (Jan 1, 2006)

I am using a nokia 6630 as a bluetooth modem to connect to a 3G cell network from a pb 12" running mac os x 10.4.3. I use "nokia 3g" script by Ross Barkman (http://www.taniwha.org.uk/). Just after the configuration of the bluetooth device, things appear to work fine. After switching on/off the computer, though, "internet connect" fails to connect, even though the phone is correctly paired. In order to have the modem working again, I have to go to the bluetooth preference pane and to "configure" my cell phone again. After reconfiguration, everything works fine. Does anybody have a hint on what is going on? Thanks in advance and HAPPY NEW YEAR to everybody! Stefano


----------



## rossasaurus (Feb 19, 2006)

Stefano,
I just got set up with the scripts you mentioned from Ross, on my Nokia 3650 and it had me going in 5 mins. Thanks for posting the address.
I haven't powered-down yet, but I'll see what happens when I do.
I seem to remember somewhere in the setup was an option to auto-discover or auto-connect. In the Bluetooth Prefs panel opened from the Menu bar BT icon, under the Settings Tab do you have "Discoverable" checked?
In the Devices Tab is there a Heart(favorites) and a Key next to your phone?
Maybe you need the key and don't have it? Keychain?
Here's what mine has under Devices tab:

Device Address: 00-60-57-43-bc-f9
Device Type: Phone
Device Services: SDP Server, OBEX File Transfer, Bluetooth Serial Port, Handsfree Audio Gateway, OBEX Object Push, AppleAgent, Fax, Dial-up Networking

Paired: Yes
Configured: Yes
Favorite: Yes
Connected: No (I have it off right now)
Serial Port: Yes

Good luck
Ross


----------

